# Avengers: Endgame - Trailer zeigt Marvel-Helden vor letzter Schlacht



## Icetii (14. März 2019)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Avengers: Endgame - Trailer zeigt Marvel-Helden vor letzter Schlacht* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Avengers: Endgame - Trailer zeigt Marvel-Helden vor letzter Schlacht*


----------



## Frullo (14. März 2019)

Witziges Detail:

Schaut man auf imdb auf die Cast-Liste, so sind zwar jede Menge der verschwundenen Helden aufgeführt, wenn man aber nach Benedict "Dr. Strange" Cumberbatch sucht, wird man nicht fündig. Allerdings: Man findet einen Donald McInnes der für "hair and make up for Benedict Cumberbatch" zuständig ist, einen Martin De Boer der als "stunt double: Benedict Cumberbatch " gelistet wird, einen Lloyd Pitts der als "Additional Benedict Cumberbatch Stunt Double / Stunts" geführt wird und einen David. A. Oster der als "assistant: Mr. Cumberbatch" fungiert.

Ganz schön viel Personal, für einen abwesenden Schauspieler


----------



## xNomAnorx (14. März 2019)

Nur ein Wort: geil 
Ich vertraue darauf, dass die Russo-Brüder Captain Marvel richtig einbauen werden


----------



## RedDragon20 (14. März 2019)

Ich freue mich tierisch auf April.


----------



## nuuub (14. März 2019)

Wer hat den Hawkeye den Haarschnitt verpasst?

Fehlen nur noch Augebrauen-Schlitze.


----------



## RedDragon20 (14. März 2019)

nuuub schrieb:


> Wer hat den Hawkeye den Haarschnitt verpasst?


Thanos. Die Hälfte von Hawkeyes Haaren ist durch Thanos' Snap verschwunden.


----------



## Spiritogre (14. März 2019)

Der Trailer ist wirklich super, baut unglaublich Stimmung auf. Ja, den Film will ich nach diesem Trailer unbedingt sehen.


----------



## nuuub (14. März 2019)

> Thanos. Die Hälfte von Hawkeyes Haaren ist durch Thanos' Snap verschwunden.



Jetzt verstehe ich auch, warum alle Avengers so angepisst sind, und ihn vernichten wollen. Das halbe Leben im Universum ist eine Sache, kann man verkraften und ist gut für die Umwelt.

Aber dieser Haarschnitt? Unverzeihlich sowas! Da muss man auf die Matrazen gehen!


----------



## Asuramaru (15. März 2019)

Ich Poste den Trailer mal in Deutsch





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5QSgAEp8zPY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Es ist Zeit für Fan Theorien.

Bei 1:19min sieht man Scott Lang an eienn baum stehen,im Hintergrund sieht das haus und sogar das Motorad ziemlich verwuchert aus,das deutet wohl darauf hin das eine Menge Zeit vergangen ist seit Thanos seinen Schnipser.

Es wurde in der Post-Credit Szene von Ant-Man 2 nicht gezeigt ob Hope van Dyne sich auch auflöste durch den Schnipser,somit denke ich mal das sie zu dem Ort fährt wo das Experiment gemacht wurde und dann Scott wider zurück hollt aus der Subatomarenebene.Es scheint sogar das gleiche Auto zu sein mit dem er vor dem HQ der Avengers in Trailer 1 steht,also hat er die Maschine mit dabei,mit der man die Subatomareebene betretten kann.

Tony sagt "Ich weiß ich sagte keine Überraschungen mehr,aber ich habe gehofft eine geht noch" das deutet wohl darauf hin das er noch ein Ass im Ärmel hat,vielleicht die Zeitmaschine.


----------



## Feynmann (15. März 2019)

Ich setze auf den Waschbären.


----------



## Cobar (15. März 2019)

Schön finde ich, dass auf dem Poster nur Helden aufgeführt sind, die den Schnipser überlebt haben, statt da einfach wieder alle drauf zu klatschen. Gut gemacht, Marvel. So gefällt mir das.
Ich bin schon sehr gespannt auf den Film und versuche möglichst alle Trailer und sonstigen Kram zu vermeiden, wenn es möglich ist, wobei Marvel aber auch hier nicht direkt zu viel verrät, wie es bei manch anderen Filmen immer wieder der Fall ist und man die Handlung schon mehr oder weniger kennt, ohne den Film ganz gesehen zu haben.
Der Film wird super


----------



## Asuramaru (15. März 2019)

Es gibt ja die Theorie das THanos auf den Tod von 3 Bestimmten Personen gewartet hat weil diese ihn hätten gefährlich werden können,da Thanos am Ende jedes Avengers Films imemr ein lächeln im Gesicht hat.

1. The Ancient One (Die Älteste)
2. Odin
3. Ego 

Bei Odin halte ich diese Theorie sogar für absolut wahrscheinlich,denn Odin verfügt über den den Mächtigen Speer Gungnir der von genau dem selben Zwerg geschmiedet wurde der Stormbreaker schmiedete.Eitri sagt sogar Stormbreaker währe eine Königswaffe und das sie die Stärkste in Asgard sein sollte.



> „[...] eine Königswaffe. Sie sollte die stärkste in Asgard sein. Theoretisch kann sie sogar den Bifröst beschwören." „Hat sie einen Namen?“ „Sturmbrecher.“
> -- Dialog zwischen Eitri und Thor. Avengers: Infinity War



Deutsch
https://marvel-filme.fandom.com/de/wiki/Gungnir
https://marvel-filme.fandom.com/de/wiki/Sturmbrecher

Englisch
https://marvelcinematicuniverse.fandom.com/wiki/Gungnir
https://marvelcinematicuniverse.fandom.com/wiki/Stormbreaker


----------

